# Ashtray for a windy balcony



## JLla84 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm hoping I could get suggestions for a good quality ashtray that is good for windy conditions on a condo balcony on the beach. My current tray sheds ashes all over the place. 
And is also already chipping... 

Thanks for suggestions!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Stinky Anti-Social


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

Nothing beats an old coffee can, it's got a lid and everything.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Stinky Anti-Social


I have a Stinky, but find that the wind will still whip down and blow ashes out from the bowl from time to time.


----------



## JLla84 (Oct 2, 2013)

Love the coffee can idea!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

tnlawyer said:


> I have a Stinky, but find that the wind will still whip down and blow ashes out from the bowl from time to time.


I can see that happening. If I were the OP I would just use a mason jar, but I've been accused of being too ghetto more than once in my life. The deeper bowl of the Stinky is better than most ashtrays on the market IMO.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I can see that happening. If I were the OP I would just use a mason jar, but *I've been accused of being too ghetto more than once in my life.* The deeper bowl of the Stinky is better than most ashtrays on the market IMO.


:lol: you and me both. Nothing wrong with that.

Yeah the deeper bowl is definitely better than a regular ashtray. Just not windproof. The wife got a lap full of ashes the other day when we were sitting on the patio.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

You can always get a can too...

Amazon.com: Stinky Cigar Car Ashtray: Everything Else

or

Amazon.com - Xikar Stainless Steel Portable Cigar Ash Can - Automotive Ashtrays

or

a mason jar.


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

JLla84 said:


> Love the coffee can idea!


I usually take the minimalist route in most things. Recycle, reuse, repurpose.


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

I love my Stinky! That sounded dirty. Anyways, I find that it contains the ashes in the wind just fine, up until the point that the wind is fierce enough that I wouldn't be outside with a cigar anyways. If the wind can knock the ashes out of a stinky, your bigger concern is that it's likely also blowing hot sparks from your cigar into your face, or your blowing your house into a lake.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

JLla84 said:


> Love the coffee can idea!


Yeah, a can or mason jar would be a good fit. With the jar you could even decorate it with labels as some have done and posted about elsewhere in the forums. That way it can stay "classy"


----------



## C.Scott (Mar 28, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Yeah, a can or mason jar would be a good fit. With the jar you could even decorate it with labels as some have done and posted about elsewhere in the forums. That way it can stay "classy"


Maybe even clip on one of these bad boys to keep your stick from flying away if you set it down!
Cigar Minder Clip


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I can't believe you'd worry about where ashes go in a wind storm. I'd just flick them over the edge and let the wind do what wind does.
A small, metal bucket with a couple scoops of sand in the bottom would be a good place for the butt to sit and cool off.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Fid said:


> Nothing beats an old coffee can, it's got a lid and everything.


THIS!!!!
And its cheap to more money for SEEGARSLOL!


----------



## J0N47H4N (Jan 26, 2014)

A 601 La Bomba Ash Tray


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

My grandfather rolled his own cigarettes. He had an ashtray on a stand that when you pressed a lever, the bowl split open into 2 halves and emptied the ashes into a chamber below.









This would solve the problems of ashes being blown around.


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

I would imagine a vase shape would be very effective, but I don't know of any offhand like that. Maybe its time to take a pottery class?


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I gotta rep the StinkyCigar as well.

I have the classic one, with the 4 holders. I live in the windy Pacific Northwest, and it does a great job of keeping the ash out of my face when the wind picks up! 

:thumb:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

You could get a galvanized metal pail and spruce it up with some paint or even hit up the Pottery Barn and find some sort of flower pot or bucket.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

For a cheap fix you could use the Xikar portable can ashtray with the top. For a really, really cheap solution you can't beat the coffee can.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

add a couple of inches of sand and cut the lid to suit you.


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

scrouds said:


> I would imagine a vase shape would be very effective, but I don't know of any offhand like that. Maybe its time to take a pottery class?


I know I brought up the cheap coffee can idea, but this made me think. Maybe not a vase, but a brass spittoon. Deep container with a flared top that I think would be effective at combating breezy conditions.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Fid said:


> I know I brought up the cheap coffee can idea, but this made me think. Maybe not a vase, but a brass spittoon. Deep container with a flared top that I think would be effective at combating breezy conditions.


Take a propane torch to the lip, mold yourself a cigar rest. Voila, perfect.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Fid said:


> Nothing beats an old coffee can, it's got a lid and everything.


This is a good idea! 
Put some sand or rocks in the bottom for weight.



tnlawyer said:


> I have a Stinky, but find that the wind will still whip down and blow ashes out from the bowl from time to time.





Tobias Lutz said:


> I can see that happening. If I were the OP I would just use a mason jar, but I've been accused of being too ghetto more than once in my life. The deeper bowl of the Stinky is better than most ashtrays on the market IMO.


Get some metal washers, bolts or nuts (anything heavy) and get the JB Weld putty and glue it on the underside of the base.

I did that to mine and it made it a lot more sturdy!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Nature said:


> My grandfather rolled his own cigarettes. He had an ashtray on a stand that when you pressed a lever, the bowl split open into 2 halves and emptied the ashes into a chamber below.
> 
> View attachment 48816
> 
> ...


This is actually a great idea if you're looking for more class than a can. I have also seen versions where there's a disk and you press the middle and it drops out the ash underneath. Would definitely keep the ash from blowing around.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

if you want to go upscale this one actually seems designed for cigars..
Amazon.com - Visol Dash Polished Chrome Metal Cigar Ashtray - Decorative Boxes


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Fid said:


> I know I brought up the cheap coffee can idea, but this made me think. Maybe not a vase, but a brass spittoon. Deep container with a flared top that I think would be effective at combating breezy conditions.


I like the spittoon idea. Could also be helpful according to where you stand on http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/333886-spit-not-spit.html


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

You asked for: "a good quality ashtray that is good for windy conditions" 
How About This:


----------

